#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Испания

## Karma Sherab Dorje

Если найдётся кто из русской Санги в Испании, приглашаю к общению.  :Wink:  
oleglinares@mail.ru

----------

